# New Master Beekeeper Student



## gslong (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi all,
I'm a relatively new beekeeper who's enrolled in the Oregon State Master Beekeeper program (just finished my apprentice certification and am enrolled in the Journey level).
Right now I manage 3 hives - but may expand to 5 this spring if I have the time.
Looking forward to talking bees with everyone -
Thanks
Greg


----------



## d-amick (Oct 27, 2012)

Interesting. Does California have a program like that?


----------



## johns bees (Jan 25, 2009)

well welcome to beesource . I know washington has a similar program have you checked with any of the local area bee clubs oa a state association. Well like i said welcome to bee source.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome Greg


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Greg!


----------



## gslong (Feb 26, 2013)

d-amick said:


> Interesting. Does California have a program like that?


Hi - I don't know if CA has a Master Beekeeper program. You might check with UC Davis or one of the other Ag schools as these programs are usually run out of one of the land grant institutions. Although some travel would ultimately be involved, I am pretty sure WA state allows the first year of their program to be done remotely.


----------



## Eric Walls (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome Greg,
I just joined this site about a month ago myself. I too am in the Oregon Master Beekeeper program, only I'm at the apprentice level. I currently have 2 hives and things look good so far I'm hoping to do a split and make 4.
This is a great site, also check out the Oregon Beekeepers site ORSBA.ORG 
Once I finish the apprentice level I want to enroll in the journey level. So far I'm learning quite a bit.
Eric


----------



## gslong (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Eric,
What part of the state are you in? I'm in the Willamette Valley - Corvallis. 
You'll like the OMB program - and the apprentice level is a great first year. I really enjoyed it.

Greg


----------



## Eric Walls (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey Greg,

I'm i Gresham, fairly close to downtown. Ya, I really like the program. Our next class is Saturday the 9th. Rex Mcintire is our mentor, great guy.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome Greg, Washington has had a program for many years, I finished the journeyman about 4 years ago, gaining points slowly toward the master but not sure if I will ever fill all the requirements. May never get lab time a WSU. The programs are a great way to fill in the gaps in beekeeping knowledge.


----------

